# Debian Issues



## klinux (Jan 26, 2005)

Just finished installing Base Debian given by PCQ . got a couple of questions 

Debian Took up all my previous Swap partions for itself . had three swap partitions for RH8,PCQ04,Xan and Suse . While installing deb it took those swaps for itself . so how do i disable it 

Unable to login through X-Windows , even though i created a user . it isnt letting me login as root too , though i think this is a feature . 

Loading Debian with Loadlin . Why does it alone need initrd : initial ram disk i think . others load with from load lin without it fine . but with debian and xandros , it give panic error .

I use explore 2 fs to , well explore linux partitions and extract vmlinuz(kernel images) for various linuxes . So all i get in that screen is hdc# and listing of numbers per linux partition . Now which file would i have to open to in the partitions to know which linux flavor is in the partition . For deb i found etc had a file named debconf or something , but xandros also has this . so is there any file which contains the flavor and version in the linux partition ? 

I was given a choice to make seperate partition as primary , but it took it as /home . so i didnt create it . How can i change the free partition to Primary from Within Linux ??? this is to install Freebsd , which needs primary partition right ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 26, 2005)

Why do you have so many swap ? For multiple linux installations one swap is enough.  In the gdm click on actions config login manager and give the root password there enable root loggin. To load debian i use grub, loadlin no idea


----------



## klinux (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanx , created swaps way back when trying out new flavours . had loads of space then . will try ur options and report


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 27, 2005)

See the swap information is not persistant across boots so even if you have multiple flavors of linux installed on a machine then too at one time only one OS (linux) is running, so a single swap will do. On my PC i have GENTOO and DEBIAN sharing a single swap and boot partition another partition has the /home and  this way one can add / remove any number of linux flavors on a single PC.


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 27, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> Debian Took up all my previous Swap partions for itself . had three swap partitions for RH8,PCQ04,Xan and Suse . While installing deb it took those swaps for itself . so how do i disable it


1) Permanently disabling swap:
* # vi /etc/fstab * -> and then remove those entries except one, of course

2) Temporarily disabling swap:
* # swapoff /dev/hda6 *  -> temporarily disabling hda6 swap
* # swapon /dev/hda6 *  -> then enabling it again



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> Unable to login through X-Windows , even though i created a user . it isnt letting me login as root too , though i think this is a feature .


*# gdmsetup*



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> Loading Debian with Loadlin . Why does it alone need initrd : initial ram disk i think . others load with from load lin without it fine . but with debian and xandros , it give panic error .


are you trying to load gzImage kernel or a bzImage kernel? As far as i think, * loadlin * utility works with gzImage kernels and not bzImage kernels.... i may be wrong also!!!



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> I use explore 2 fs to , well explore linux partitions and extract vmlinuz(kernel images) for various linuxes . So all i get in that screen is hdc# and listing of numbers per linux partition . Now which file would i have to open to in the partitions to know which linux flavor is in the partition . For deb i found etc had a file named debconf or something , but xandros also has this . so is there any file which contains the flavor and version in the linux partition ?


* /etc/issue *
This is the file which contains the login prompt for logging from the tty interface ( CTRL-ALT-F1 ) ... you may try to open this file, as this file stores the info about what version of operating system it is... 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> I was given a choice to make seperate partition as primary , but it took it as /home . so i didnt create it . How can i change the free partition to Primary from Within Linux ??? this is to install Freebsd , which needs primary partition right ?


Delete your logical partition. It will then show up as FREE Space... Then use a good utility like * cfdisk * to create your desired partition the way you like... linux fdisk is also good but its interface is very cryptic...


----------



## klinux (Jan 29, 2005)

gr8 info guys . thanx

Fixed the swap prob , fixed the login prob . fixed correct resolution and got sound and integrated graphics detected . 

Few more probs : not as urgent/serious  as previous probs though 

- While doing a "find files" i got two diff windows on two occasions , while clicking on the same short cut . one was a smaller windows , other was bigger with full path of place to be searched mentioned . tried again and getting only old ones . Is there desktop search kinda thing here too ?

- 6000+ apps installation is a HUGE headache . Why is debian so violent ??? so many conflicts while choosing apps . Synaptic is hell . Unable to choose all "not installed" packages at once , as some give dependency and some other errors . had to choose it in 10's and then move on to next ones . 

- any alternative to synaptic ? When clicking on Synaptic Package Manager from the menu . it asks for the password , even though i am root and once entered it does nothing . have to manually go to /usr/sbin and click on synaptic . isnt apt availabnle within deb ?

- unable to mount drives / partitions as user , even though user is added in groups root and adm . it shows the cdrive (fat32) but when clicking on it shows cannot access error . Tried changing permissions to /mnt/cdrive , just wont change ? what should be done here ? am able to browse in root and from other users with su to root

- modem aint detecting , will try to configure thought , worked in xan and fed . 

- how the heck do u finish the klotski game with the "W" shaped blocked , which is vertical ??? Its just impossible to remove the Big Rect block outta the "W"s path .

- WIERD PROB : the partition i installed debian in was an old ntfs partition abt 20 gb . split it to 10 gb and left 10gb free . now the partition i installed debian in hdc15 is showing up in windows 2000 as a drive , but with no properties ie all shows zero . i think this is also causing my system process to shoot up to near 99% thus causing system slow down . do i have to reformat the whole debian partition again ??? this prob is only in 2k and not in xp/



			
				Cole Sear said:
			
		

> *I see dead Drives.*





> Malcolm Crowe: In your windows?
> [Cole shakes his head no]
> Malcolm Crowe: While you're booting?
> [Cole nods]
> ...


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 30, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> - While doing a "find files" i got two diff windows on two occasions , while clicking on the same short cut . one was a smaller windows , other was bigger with full path of place to be searched mentioned . tried again and getting only old ones . Is there desktop search kinda thing here too ?


Forget those GUI apps (if you believe me) and stick to command line utilities for making your computing more efficient and just * getting your thing done! * in general.

Most UNIX distributions come with this nifty utility called * locate *. This utility maintains a database of all the files on your system. Then you can just give a command like * $ locate apt.conf  * and it will tell you in 3 seconds that apt.conf is located in /etc/apt/

Locate utility uses a database for location of files on system. This database can be built using * # updatedb * as a root user. Normally you should give * updatedb * command every 10 days.

Further read: * $ man locate *



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - 6000+ apps installation is a HUGE headache . Why is debian so violent ???


Its 8000+ actually... I used to think that 8000+ packages is like heaven but you're saying otherwise... Remember there are people who complain about not enough software being available for GNULinux .... I always remind them that Debian maintains an archive of 8000+ applications and that too for 11 linux based architectures and 4 non-linux architectures (Hurd, BSD). 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> so many conflicts while choosing apps . Synaptic is hell . Unable to choose all "not installed" packages at once , as some give dependency and some other errors . had to choose it in 10's and then move on to next ones .


If you've decided to install all the packages on your DVD then this can be a bit troublesome. But you shouldn't be in such position. Normally you would select a package and its dependencies would get installed.  Though i also feel there should be an option to *Select All packages*

Dont ever install all the packages off your DVD. You'll get a completely messed up system. Just install what you want.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - any alternative to synaptic ? When clicking on Synaptic Package Manager from the menu . it asks for the password , even though i am root and once entered it does nothing . have to manually go to /usr/sbin and click on synaptic . isnt apt availabnle within deb ?[/b]


That should not happen! ... better first do a * $ su * and then run *synaptic* Or otherwise, you can run apt manually. Synaptic is just a front end to APT

* # apt-cdrom add 
 # apt-get install whatever*

tip: you can use space-bar to select your packages and arrow key to move further down the list. This will speedup your package selection process.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - unable to mount drives / partitions as user , even though user is added in groups root and adm . it shows the cdrive (fat32) but when clicking on it shows cannot access error . Tried changing permissions to /mnt/cdrive , just wont change ? what should be done here ? am able to browse in root and from other users with su to root


Your /etc/fstab is not proper. Read its manpage. You might want to add an optional * umask=000 * option in the fstab file.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - modem aint detecting , will try to configure thought , worked in xan and fed .


internal/external ? 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - how the heck do u finish the klotski game with the "W" shaped blocked , which is vertical ??? Its just impossible to remove the Big Rect block outta the "W"s path .


Hell, i'm learning how to play klotski 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> - WIERD PROB : the partition i installed debian in was an old ntfs partition abt 20 gb . split it to 10 gb and left 10gb free . now the partition i installed debian in hdc15 is showing up in windows 2000 as a drive , but with no properties ie all shows zero . i think this is also causing my system process to shoot up to near 99% thus causing system slow down . do i have to reformat the whole debian partition again ??? this prob is only in 2k and not in xp/


I dunno why your system is going slow... Better remove Windows to get rid of  culprit and put an end to all your problems...


----------



## klinux (Jan 31, 2005)

I keep getting this error repeatedly while booting into any linux flavour 

hub.c port 1 over-current change 
hub.c port 2 over-current change 

this happens in fed till i reach xwindows 

and while installing debian , which has text based installer , so i am not able to get the install options in the seconda phase , even if i try alt+1 ,alt+2, alt+3 . 

Anyway i can get a hijack this kinda file of the booting sequence ??

Wierd Issue : What ever username i create initially during install . one character of the name is deleted while trying to login after complete installation . eg If i create the name klinux while installing . it ends up as 
klinu . this has happened twice and that was y i got the errors while login in 

second . The option used to enable root login (some xdm or kdm login preference something ) , asks for the root password , but doesnt allow logging into root right after installation . It only brings the installation screen after a reboot . 

Is there alternative to Package managers in both gnome and kde . Gnome one is tough to choose apps . In kde after choosing u have to rememebr the names of conflicting apps , search and then unmark them one by one . Why cant there be an option to just install or skip files with errors . would be easier to manage instead of being there throughout the installation . This is for deb files i think , read in help file for kpackage that rpms have dependency options . 

BITTORENT LIVE CD ISSUE : While trying to use the bittorent live cd given a while back . Unable to mount the Fat32 / NTFS partitions . says ntfs.sys file missing . Tried the install icon on the desktop , but it shows failed after scanning .


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 2, 2005)

*mee too!*

Hey GNU, I too am not able to login as root when i start the xwindows as gdm.... although i am thro' kdm.... 
Try it yourslf... close xwindows....
at the shell prompt.. type gdm to load gdm and then startx...

tada... unable to login as root...

wht's the prob?


----------



## klinux (Feb 3, 2005)

was installing pctel modem drivers . but the setup asks for kernel source at /usr/src/linux . another tip was given to create a dummy .h file . that didnt work too . 

Check kpackage . only 2.6 kernel source is given . Is that it ? while installing i just went the default way . checking the mag i think 2.4 kernel would have been installed . how to check . anyways . only source kernel 2.4 there on dvd is patch for 2.4 . would that be enuf ???


the error while installing the pctel modem 



> debian:~/Desktop/Modem/pctel-0.9.7-9/pctel-0.9.7-9# ./setup
> checking for running kernel version...2.4.27
> checking for ptserial...ptserial-2.4.7.c
> checking for gcc...3.3.4
> ...



error while installing other packages with kpackage



> After unpacking 1872kB of additional disk space will be used.
> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
> LANGUAGE = "en_IN:en_US:en_GB:en",
> ...


----------



## klinux (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok addition error while installing the modem . this is while installing the pctel-0.9.6 modem driver . the ./configure works fine and gives an output , but the next make gives the error below . pctel-0.9.7 still gives error in my previous post . I went according to the steps in the readme and faq of pctel-0.9.6 . So where is the fault ??????? whats step next ???



> Making all in src
> make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/Modem/pctel-0.9.6/pctel-0.9.6/src'
> Making all in module
> make[2]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/Modem/pctel-0.9.6/pctel-0.9.6/src/module'
> ...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 14, 2005)

OK  another debian issue....


How to change the settings in the LILO boot?

Like what to be default boot and the timings..?

GNUrag... please RSVP

Also...

I have a winmodem which got detected earlier in muh Fedora Core 1...

Zit possible for me to install it in debian... help!!!!!!!!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 14, 2005)

Why use LILO ? Use GRUB its more configurable and more powerfull. I suggest that you update to GRUB.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 14, 2005)

hey!!!!!!!!! are ya sure its possible for me to shift to GRUB while im running debian?????

Still zit possible for using LILO...?

Still waiting for GNUrag's reply...


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 15, 2005)

pradeep is very right. You should shift to GRUB,  since it is way better than LILO in many regards. You'll have to use it to believe it.

Default timings of LILO boot can be configured by changing the parameters in * /etc/lilo.conf *.. Or if you have * Webmin * installed then you dont have to mess up with config files. All the system setup can be done from the web browser..


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 16, 2005)

How do I change over to GRUB with muh Debian Woody 3.0 ?

Please provide detailed knowledge....
Esp. GNUrag's advice welcome...


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 16, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Please provide detailed knowledge....


Read these GRUB manuals:
*www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-installing.html
*www.gnoware.org/ebooks/HTML/Linux+Win9x+Grub-HOWTO.html
*www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html

if you can't understand then ask.


			
				cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Esp. GNUrag's advice welcome...


Why is it so? We have many people in this forum who know more than me


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 23, 2005)

My next Debian Issues are....

 Unable to install Sound using AlsaSound provided by the Intel site...

 Unable to decide which packages to install.. Someone plz mention on which to...

 Zit possible for me to upgrade muh kernel to say 2.6 from the current 2.4 , without too much trouble?

 I have heard tat WinModems can be installed on Linux using certain drivers.. Links plz.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 23, 2005)

Wht are you stuck with woody? I would suggest that you move to sarge or sid the package lot there is much more fresh and are updated faster. Also most of your problems will be automaticaly sorted out.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 25, 2005)

Boo hoo!!! Wat to do? I d/l the entire 9 cds coz the site said tat sarge was unstable!!!!

Please help me wth Woody itself.. Coz I have to wait another month for Sarge ... Coz ill d/l with muh BSNL bband conn..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 25, 2005)

Come on you are lucky to be in chennai . IIT Madras has a regional debian mirror so just walk up to the computer science dept with a few blanks and get the latest distro. Also only two CD are enough rest of the packages can be installed later using apt


----------



## klinux (Feb 25, 2005)

i never knew IIT madras had a mirror or let u write cds . will check it up .


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 25, 2005)

Well it s good to learn some ting new every day is it not?
the url is as under. Do a apt-config select http then scroll to india and you will get to this 

*ftp.iitm.ac.in

Its the only official mirror. We at IISc also have a mirror in csa dept but then its not registered.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 25, 2005)

TIFR also a Public Access Debian mirror. Point your sources.list to:

*web.gnowledge.org:81/debian


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 19, 2007)

i have downloaded Debian 4 dvd's.
but when i try to install it, there is no option for full install.
i want every component from the 3 dvd's to install.
how do i do that?
how much disk space will it require?


----------



## mehulved (May 19, 2007)

One way is
First install the base system.
Then install Xserver and DE.
Don't add any other repositories except the 3 DVD's
Then open synaptic and select all the packages, it will keep on asking for appropriate DVD's and install all the required packages.
You can then add the required repositories to download packages from the net.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 19, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> One way is
> First install the base system.
> Then install Xserver and DE.
> Don't add any other repositories except the 3 DVD's
> ...


 thats the way i am doing it. but when selecting all the packages, the computer hangs. and changing dvd everytime is quite a tedious task.


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to Debian!
why do u wanna install 20000+ packages?Do u run Apache?these are for different purposes dude!just use gnome menu System>administration>synaptic package manager and see the uses of diffrnt packages...
I know u may be asking this after testing some distros like SUSE,Fedora etc which typically installs lots of pkgs which u dont use;is a wastage.
Mind it,Installing pkg in Debian is very easy..wait for an hour or so to get urself accustomed with apt-get
Unlike Open Suse,RedHat or Mandriva (rpm based) ,Debian,Ubuntu,mepis etc uses dpkg+apt-get for package management which is better if not the best.
if u can just go to gnome menu System>Administration>SYnaptic pakg manager.just browse to see what u want.get urself a good /etc/apt/sources.list
Debian Unstable is not unstable anyways though experimental repo is sure unstable 
dont care for the words they gave for their different repositories(distros)
Debian is paranoid on security.Only ppl running servers or handling very critical datas care for the stable distro.so go for testing(lenny)
for newer packages.it even gets security updates.U can upgrade from ur stock Debian woody or sarge or ubuntu(?) or mepis(?) to Debian Lenny(testing) or Sid(unstable-jus for name sake) 
I run Debian Unstable+experimental apt-pinned..that gets me bleeding edge packages.
make sure u have enabled ur sources.list.then in synaptic press reload.
OR 
if u want terminal-

```
~$su -
```
 ^^ give root password press enter

```
~#apt-get update
```
now debian(or any debian based) gets updates.so old versions of same packages junked in ur /var/cache/apt/archives.
do a:

```
~#apt-get autoclean
```
 Happy Using Debian.
I would like you to point to a resource Debian specific which will help u get working with Debian:
Debian GNU/Linux Desktop Survival Guide
also do learn about Debian's dfsg which makes it diff from other distros and Ubuntu.may be gentoo is one distro which can be similar to debian project.


----------

